# california trip



## Lillilace (Oct 7, 2007)

We have never been to California and we are planning a trip this summer. We would like to spend a week in San Francisco and a week in Palm Springs. Is there enough to do in Palm Springs for a week ( even if it's going to the beach)  or should we spend more time in San Francisco or somewhere else?
Any suggestions?
We are mom, dad, 16 year old F & 13 year old M.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 7, 2007)

There is quite a lot of things to do in Palm Springs but going to the beach is not one of them! There is no beach anywhere near Palm Springs.

There is, however, lots of museums & hiking trails & a big waterpark & casinos & great shopping & tons of restaurants & a zillion golf courses. No beach.


----------



## barndweller (Oct 7, 2007)

With two teens you may be happier going to southern Ca coast for your second week. There are lots of timeshares to choose from although summer availability can be difficult. You would probably find a lot more to see & do for your teens & there are lots of nice beaches. The ocean, however is very cold.


----------



## teepeeca (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with another poster that going to the Southern California beach area is probably better than Palm springs --- unless you like 100 degree plus temperatures.

However, getting a timeshare in So. Cal. at that time of year might be hard.

Another idea, since you would be in San Francisco for a week, would be to venture to the Lake Tahoe area for the next week.  Quite a few timeshares up there, and "plenty" of things for everyone to see and do.

Tony


----------



## barndweller (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, good idea, Tony! And it's an easy drive, too, much shorter time on the road. A week in Tahoe in the summer season is very doable compared to a coastal beach location. And Tahoe Lake water temperature is only slightly colder than the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 7, 2007)

Palm Springs is TOO hot for the summer...it is a desert...3-4 days is enough


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you want to do the whole amusement park thing?  Then the greater Anaheim area or San Diego area would give you access to both.  However, driving long distances in that area is a nightmare, so it's best to stay close to your main objective.  You could easily do 4-5 days at Disneyland and 2-3 days at one of the other parks.

Tahoe is also a great suggestion and much closer to San Francisco, very pleasant in the summer, and completely different than San Francisco or SCA and it has a LOT of timeshares.

Palm Springs is miserable in the summer and inland, so I don't think the kids would like it as much.  Palm Springs is best known for being a golfer's paradise in the winter.


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with the above, you probably don't want to go to Palm Springs in the summer. I thought the suggestion to go to Tahoe for the 2nd week was an excellent idea. It is only a 3 1/2 hour drive from S.F. and there is a lot to do. If amusement parks are on your agenda, there are Six Flags in Vallejo and Great America in Santa Clara. Both are less than an hour from S.F. Both have many attractions, some great roller coasters and stuff like that. I would also consider a day trip to Monterey, although 1 day is not enough time to see it right, but it would be fun and interesting.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 7, 2007)

I for one like Palm Springs area in the summer, but as you can see, I am in a very very small minority! 

Palm Springs is pretty quiet during the summer. 

As others have stated your kids will enjoy Southern California with all our theme and amusement parks.  It's about a 6-8 hour drive or so from San Francisco to Los Angeles area.

But Tahoe, Reno is another very good option and it's only about 4 hours from San Francisco.


----------



## Andar (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree, unless you want to  never live it down ,DO NOT take the kids to Palm Springs in the summer! 
I would suggest you  explore the City for a couple of days and then drive to Monterey Coast  to the Aquarium. Yosemite and the Redwoods are great as is beautiful  Patrick’s Point State Beach.   
You could easily spend 2 weeks in Northern California.   
If you kids have their hearts set on the types of beaches they see on TV then you much go to Central or southern California.   
Since it is your first time to California, why not stay a week in S.F. rent a car and drive down the Coast to So. Ca.  taking a couple of days.   Then you could do Hollywood; Disneyland; Knott’s Berry Farm; and down to San Diego.  If you are not into the theme parks, there is still plenty for all to do.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 8, 2007)

I live just an hour away from Palm Springs. We frequently visit there for 2-3 night stays. I would never go in the summer. Personally, I would spend the second week in the San Diego area.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 8, 2007)

My vote is also for Tahoe......it is one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen with lots and lots to do.....for kids as well as adults.  We loved it there.


----------



## Lillilace (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for the great suggestions! We really want to sight see, probably not do theme parks. Tahoe does sound great as well as driving down the coast. So much to think about.......................................


----------



## mepiccolo (Oct 15, 2007)

I also think SF, Lake Tahoe and possibly a drive down the coast to San Diego would make everyone happy.  The kids would love San Diego and if you do go to San Diego the San Diego zoo cannot be missed - probably the best zoo in the country hands down.  There is lots to do in San Diego for the whole family - Palm Springs, not so much.  The kids would not be happy there.


----------



## MON2REY (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree that you could easily spend two weeks in Northern & Central CA.  From SF head north to Napa and take in the wineries or head south and take in Monterey, Carmel, and Big Sur.  Head east to Lake Tahoe and Reno. Or head southeast to Yosemite.  You really shouldn't miss Yosemite and all the hiking trails to the various falls, etc.  Keep in mind that all of these areas are within a five hour drive from SF.


----------



## joestein (Oct 17, 2007)

We just did a similar trip this past summer.  We spent a week at Worldmark Windsor, which is outside of SF and then spent a week at Dolphin's Cove in Anaheim.

Overall, we had a tremendous vacation!

Joe


----------



## bigrick (Oct 17, 2007)

Lillilace said:


> We have never been to California and we are planning a trip this summer. We would like to spend a week in San Francisco and a week in Palm Springs. Is there enough to do in Palm Springs for a week ( even if it's going to the beach)  or should we spend more time in San Francisco or somewhere else?



Just bear in mind that the drive from SF to anywhere past LA is 8-10 hours.  California is a pretty long state.  You may not want to spend a whole day driving when you're here.  SF to Tahoe is only a 4 hour drive (non-peak commute time).


----------



## LynneA (Nov 28, 2007)

We are going to southern California next August with two teens 17 and 13 who are excited about the Hollywood La area.  We are staying at Capistrano Beach area which is half way between LA and San Diego.  The temp. is supposed to be an average in the 70's along the beach area. So you may want to consider the souther coast. If you request an exchange for the summer several months in advance you should be fine. We traded for Riveria Shores Resort and received a confirmation in a few week.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 28, 2007)

I would vote for SF and a drive down the coast (stopping at Half Moon Bay, Monterey/Carmel, Hearst Castle, Santa Barbara, maybe clamming in Pismo Beach, etc.).  Just remember that, if you do go to S.F. in the summer, it can be chilly, foggy and breezy, so take some warm clothing.

       "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco"

--Not really Mark Twain, but often erroneously attributed to him.


----------



## mjkaplan (Nov 30, 2007)

You may also want to consider the Welk resort in Escondido (northern San Diego County) for the second week if you are not able to get a week right at the coast in southern California.  It is within easy driving of the beach, and San Diego attractions as well as most of the major amusement parks.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Dec 9, 2007)

Lillilace said:


> We have never been to California and we are planning a trip this summer. We would like to spend a week in San Francisco and a week in Palm Springs. Is there enough to do in Palm Springs for a week ( even if it's going to the beach) or should we spend more time in San Francisco or somewhere else?
> Any suggestions?
> We are mom, dad, 16 year old F & 13 year old M.


 
As the others said, the beach is about 2-3 hours from Palm Springs. That said, during the summer, all you would want to do is swim at the pools. It's over 100 there, sometimes as hot as 120 degrees.

There are museums to see. The Palm Springs tram is great. You can go hiking to get out of the heat. The Tram takes you up to the mountain where it's much cooler, more like 60s-70s even when it's over 100 in the valley below.

http://www.pstramway.com/

They have street fairs in Palm Springs on certain nights. That's also fun. Not sure if it's enough for a week, though.


----------

